# Breaking in leather bags



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Title says it all got some old woven bags from occidental and I love them but I really want some leather bags. 

So I am wondering if anybody has some tricks to help break them in. Nothing worse then brand new leather bags.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been my experience that wearing them while working breaks them in, in very short order. And no, I'm not just saying that to be a wise guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's been my experience that wearing them while working breaks them in, in very short order. And no, I'm not just saying that to be a wise guy. :thumbsup:


Thanks figured on doing that just wondering if there was something you could rub on them.

Like how you break in baseball gloves just can't remember what it is you use.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Neatsfoot oil, maybe? That would work, but the main benefit would be water resistance. It does make the leather more supple, but in order for that to happen, you have to work the heck out of it--which presumably you'll be doing on the job anyway.

I've never put anything on my bags like that, and they're dang near as floppy as me. :laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

have had my occidentals for over 2 years, still not fully broken in. Spit on em, step on em, throw them around for a couple years then u might get there.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks again guess I'll just have to give them a good old work out, just hate how bulky they are at first. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

blackbear said:


> have had my occidentals for over 2 years, still not fully broken in.


Yeah that's what I was fearing


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

blackbear said:


> have had my occidentals for over 2 years, still not fully broken in. Spit on em, step on em, throw them around for a couple years then u might get there.


:laughing: I think everything I buy goes for a long times stiff and tight. About the time I think everything is supple enough to my liking, they fall apart.  Pouches, shoes, shirts, hats, all of them. Drats!

Like Mark Martin pointed out; When the motor starts running like you really wanted all day long, it blows up!


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Bweikel said:


> Thanks figured on doing that just wondering if there was something you could rub on them. Yes its called dirt! Construction sites around here seem to be full of it. :whistling
> 
> Like how you break in baseball gloves just can't remember what it is you use.


 Best way to break something in is to use it! :w00t:

Good luck have fun breaking those bad boys in!
Chad


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Mink oil will soften them up some & help to preserve the leather.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

When I played little league I'd put Neatsfoot oil on my glove, put a baseball in the pocket, and rubberband the glove closed overnight so it would develop a good pocket.

Maybe put a tape measure in there or something and sit on it on your ride to the job? hah. I don't know.

Throw it around a bunch? Stomp on it?

I took the easy way out of this: Let my dad break his in for 30 years, then took them from him. Soft as can be!


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

You can heat your oven on low/warm put the leather in for 10 mins. or you can use a hair dryer and rub Sno-seal orMink oil, neat's foot oil saddle oil and rub it in. When the leather is warm it will soak right in reapply as much as you want. 
It will add weight to your bags. I use this process to winterize my boots.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Smatt said:


> You can heat your oven on low/warm put the leather in for 10 mins. or you can use a hair dryer and rub Sno-seal orMink oil, neat's foot oil saddle oil and rub it in. When the leather is warm it will soak right in reapply as much as you want.
> It will add weight to your bags. I use this process to winterize my boots.


Thanks great advise


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

There isn't really a lot that needs breaking in

Maybe the tape holder

Sure they will soften up over time, but the pouches are big enough and well rounded from the start

No need to be all in a rush about these sort of things :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i won a set of bags from hitachi back in the day, ballistic type material, all padded nice belt too, after wearing those i would never wear leather, i use a magneto too as i hate the tape holder and metal hammer loop that alot of them come with.


----------

